# Nokia rutscht in die roten Zahlen



## Freakless08 (11. April 2012)

Überraschend vermeldete Nokia, dass das erste Quartal 2012 eher mäßig gelaufen sei und das man in rote Zahlen gerutscht ist. Für das zweite Quartal sieht der Konzern keine Besserung. Währenddessen ist der Aktienwert von Nokia um 18 Prozent auf 3,10 Euro eingebrochen.
Nokia hofft das sie mit dem Nokia 900 wieder in Aufwind geraten und so bis Sommer wieder aus den roten Zahlen kommen.
Allerdings gab es zum US Marktstart des Nokia 900 einen schwerwiegenden Softwarefehler wodurch die mobile Datenverbindung instabil läuft. Für den (vorraussichtlich) 16. April ist bereits ein Patch geplant der diesen Fehler beseitigen soll.

Vorallem der Wettbewerb im Smartphonebereich macht Nokia zu schaffen da die Marge durch den Verkauf der Smartphones stark zurückgegangen ist und Apple sowie Google zur Zeit führend im Smartphonemarkt sind.

Nokia stellt sich bis Sommer auf rote Zahlen ein | Top-Nachrichten | Reuters


----------



## Koyote (11. April 2012)

Kein Wunder, als ich nach nem neuen Handy geschaut habe, hatten die keins mit nem gescheiten Betriebssystem. Wenn die Android hätten, würde ich mein nächstes Handy ggf. von Nokia kaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. April 2012)

ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass nokia jetzt mit microsoft betriebssystemen wieder aufsteigt. ihre hardware ist an sich klasse, nur die eigene software (symbian) war einfach tot


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2012)

Naja wen wunderts. Nokia hat ja im Smartphone Sektor schon seid geraumer Zeit schwer zu kämpfen. Man hat wohl damals, als das Iphone 1 rauskam und alle auf den Zug der Smartphones aufsprangen, einfach den Trend verschlafen.

Dazu kam dann noch das man es bis heute nicht geschaft hat ein brauchbares OS für seine Handys anzubieten und auch so zimlich alle Interessenbereiche bei Smartphones von anderen Anbietern besetzt wurden.

Wer verbindet den heute Nokia noch mit erstklassigen Smartphones? Nokia gilt heute ja fast schon nur noch als "Billiganbieter" von Smartphones.

Naja, wäre schön wen Nokia irgendwann nochmal die Kurve bekommt, den früher hatten sie durchaus ganz gute Tastenhandys...


----------



## turbosnake (11. April 2012)

Andriod ist auch nicht wirklich gut imho ist die Wahl des Smartphone BS die Wahl aus 3 Qualen.
iOS: Recht viele Einschräkungen und keine Geräteauswahl
Andriod: Keine/Kaum Updates und wenn Monate nach der Veröffebntlichung
Windows Phone 7: Auch viele Einschränkungen und auch weniger Apps als die anderen

Ich bin gespannt wie es dort weitergeht.


----------



## Locuza (11. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass nokia jetzt mit microsoft betriebssystemen wieder aufsteigt. ihre hardware ist an sich klasse, nur die eigene software (symbian) war einfach tot


 Die verbaute Hardware war selten State of the Art, außer die oft sehr guten Kamera Objektive. 



Koyote schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, als ich nach nem neuen Handy geschaut habe, hatten die keins mit nem gescheiten Betriebssystem. Wenn die Android hätten, würde ich mein nächstes Handy ggf. von Nokia kaufen.


Das hätte ich wohl auch. Einer der dümmsten Entscheidungen auf einen stark umkämpften Feld mit dem schwächsten OS ein zu steigen. Ich kann die Mitarbeiter verstehen, die sich anfangs gar weigern wollten mit Windows OS zu arbeiten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2012)

mir doch egal, nokia hat auch nichts zu bieten


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. April 2012)

Ich fand bisher jedes Nokia-Handy oder Smartphone schlecht, also ist mir das relativ egal.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dartwurst (11. April 2012)

Als gebürtiger Bochumer lese ich ich diese Nachricht mit einer gewissen Schadenfreude.


----------



## El Sativa (11. April 2012)

über tote soll man nicht lästern.....aber,
wer ist so doof, und versucht mit nem windowstelefondingens marktanteile zu erhaschen. ok, opi, der immer nen nokia hatte kauft sich ds teil, weil grundig und telefunken keine telefone anbieten. ansonsten haben die ja nurnoch murks.
zudem komme ich zwar nicht aus bochum, aber eine gewisse schadenfreude begleitet mich grade beim ablästern.


----------



## Henry1694 (11. April 2012)

Nokia ist in meinen augen schon lange tot auf dem Markt.. Wer nicht mit Android zs arbeitet hat heute schon verloren..


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (11. April 2012)

also, ich finde nicht das google führend im Smartphonemarkt führend ist..."das ist quatsch"

apple und samsung sind es...


abgesehen davon kann man immer auf andere Firmen rumtrampeln und über ihre geräte mecker.... macht es erstmal besser....
nokia ist zwar nicht mehr so gut wie früher,aber ein nokia gerät hat hier bestimmt schon jeder in der hand gehabt... und jetzt merker all diese läute über gewisse firmen die angeblich schlechte geräte haben...

ich selbst hab ein Iphone und bin damit sehr zufrieden.... aber nokias hatte ich davor... und die waren auch super....
und geräte wie samsung sie macht sind ebenfalls gut....  nur weil die mehrheit irgendwelcher hersteller als schlecht sehen, heisst es nichts.... aber viele lassen sich beeinflussen und als nächstes was die läute sagen ist...
"ja,stimmt Nokia ist echt ********"

denkt mal drüber nach was sowas auslösst....
das ist genau das selbe, wenn ein nachbar schlecht über euch redet und die ganze nachbarschaft guckt euch bescheuert an und vermeidet euch...


----------



## AeroX (11. April 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand bisher jedes Nokia-Handy oder Smartphone schlecht, also ist mir das relativ egal.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



So seh ich das auch


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. April 2012)

Wenn Nokia Android-Phones anbieten würde würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder eins kaufen. Ich hatte ca n halbes Jahr n C6-01, Verarbeitungstechnisch auf sehr sehr hohem Niveau, Symbian war das genau Gegenteil.


----------



## needit (11. April 2012)

war ja zu erwarten. vllt wird es ja was mit win 8^^


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2012)

El Sativa schrieb:


> über tote soll man nicht lästern.....aber,
> wer ist so doof, und versucht mit nem windowstelefondingens marktanteile zu erhaschen. ok, opi, der immer nen nokia hatte kauft sich ds teil, weil grundig und telefunken keine telefone anbieten. ansonsten haben die ja nurnoch murks.
> zudem komme ich zwar nicht aus bochum, aber eine gewisse schadenfreude begleitet mich grade beim ablästern.



Nicht nur Opi. Es ist von der Idee her schon nicht dumm ein Windowsphone rauszubringen. Grade im Business-Sektor könnte man damit durchaus Erfolge einfahren, wen es mit dem OS den mal vernünftig hinhauen würde und man mal Prozessoren verbauen würde die stark genug sind das das Handy nicht beim scrollen ruckelt wie asbach...

Den grade Leute die ihr Handy viel geschäftlich nutzen wollen nach Möglichkeit auch unterwegs Office nutzen und evt mal ein Worddocument oder eine Excel-Datei öffnen und evt etwas bearbeiten und genau das ist mit Windows Mobile durchaus möglich.
Dazu kommt noch das Windows natürlich für solche Leute auch eine "relativ" bekannte Bedienung bietet.

Aber wie gesagt, bis jetzt hat es Microsoft und Nokia nicht hinbekommen für diesen Bereich ein vernünftiges Handy zusammenzuschustern. Das erste Windowsphone von Nokia kann man ja ehr als "großen Flop" verbuchen, hauptsächlich da das Handy für Geschäftsleute nicht zugeschnitten war...

Außerdem gibt es da noch die Frauen, die warum auch immer, das Lumia hübsch finden und gerne kaufen, evt wegen den knalligen Farben?
Bei uns in der Firma haben z.b. 5 Mitarbeiterinen ein Nokia Lumia 800 privat.

Aber das Hauptstandbein hat Nokia inzwischen nur noch im Billigsektor bei Tastenhandys die für 10 bis ca. 80 Euro verkauft werden, auch ein Grund warum Nokia nach wie vor, von den verkauften Handys einer der größten Handyprdouzenten ist, wen auch sicher nicht mehr einer der wichtigsten.
Grade im Smartphonebereich hat man seine Posititon schon vor ein paar Jahren an Apple, Samsung, HTC, LG, Motorola und Sony Ericson verloren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2012)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht nur Opi. Es ist von der Idee her schon nicht dumm ein Windowsphone rauszubringen. Grade im Business-Sektor könnte man damit durchaus Erfolge einfahren, wen es mit dem OS den mal vernünftig hinhauen würde und man mal Prozessoren verbauen würde die stark genug sind das das Handy nicht beim scrollen ruckelt wie asbach...
> 
> Den grade Leute die ihr Handy viel geschäftlich nutzen wollen nach Möglichkeit auch unterwegs Office nutzen und evt mal ein Worddocument oder eine Excel-Datei öffnen und evt etwas bearbeiten und genau das ist mit Windows Mobile durchaus möglich.
> Dazu kommt noch das Windows natürlich für solche Leute auch eine "relativ" bekannte Bedienung bietet.
> ...


 

Die Bürolisten kommen ja nicht mal am PC mit dem Office klar, wie bitte sollen die ein Worddokument am Handy bearbeiten? Sorry, aber das macht nun wirklich niemand. Drucken kann man so ja auch nicht, und wenn es per mail sein soll, dann schreibt man eben eine normal Mail und braucht kein Office

Handys sind doch heute nur noch eine Frage des Trends. Trendy ist nunmal ein Iphone oder gerade noch so ein Samsung. Alles andere wird boykottiert. Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor


----------



## blackout24 (11. April 2012)

Nach dem 3210 kam nur noch Kappes. Sollen wieder Gummistiefel herstellen, wie am Anfang.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem 3210 kam nur noch Kappes. Sollen wieder Gummistiefel herstellen, wie am Anfang.



3210 ....
Das war ein billiges Einsteiger Handy 
6110 und 8210 waren hingegen echte Nokia Kult-Handys


----------



## Verminaard (11. April 2012)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Als gebürtiger Bochumer lese ich ich diese Nachricht mit einer gewissen Schadenfreude.


Koennen ja froh sein, das es so gekommen ist.
Stell mir gerade vor, das unsere Regierung noch auf die Idee kommen koennte, so einen Betrieb mit Staatsmittel unter die Arme zu greifen 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es da noch die Frauen, die warum auch immer, das Lumia hübsch finden und gerne kaufen, evt wegen den knalligen Farben?


 
Meine bessere Haelfte hat ein N8 seit Q3 2011.
Ihre Anforderungen waren halt: beste Kamera, huebsche Farbe, Kalenderfunktion, halbwegs gut zu bedienen. Und genau das erfuellt es hervorragend. Die ganzen anderen Funktionen nutzt sie eh nicht. Und n iPhone wollt sie nicht.
Nach kurzer Zeit hat das N8 auch ihren mp3Player abgeloest, und sie ist rundum zufrieden damit. Auch ohne iOS oder Android.
Ich selbst hab auch noch ein aelteres Nokia, das noch immer funktioniert. Und es wird benutzt, bis es nicht mehr funktioniert und auseinanderfaellt. Ich brauch nicht alle 8 Monate ein neues Streichelhandy.
Hat eh viel zu viele Funktionen die ich nicht brauche.

Was ich mir bei diesem ganzen Smartphonewahnsinn wuensche, sind sehr individualiserbare Mobiltelefone.
Wo ich evtl. bisschen am Design was auswaehlen kann und eben die Funktionen die ich wirklich brauche.
Wie halt den Selbstbaupc, wo ich nicht wie beim ALDI PC Sachen drinnen habe die nur unsinnig sind.


----------



## oswin (11. April 2012)

na ja ehrlich gesagt fast jeder hans und franz könnte mit den funktionen eines alten geräts bestens bedient sein.. was machen die meisten denn? bischen sms und telefonieren und bischen knipsen wenn mal die digicam nicht in der nähe ist..  aber es ist ja wichtig alles zu haben oder wie mein chef es sagt "ganz egal was es kostet mein rechner muss schneller sein als der meines nachbarn" .. 


oder was viele auch gern machen mucke hören und seltsame tier apps die einen nachplaudern in veränderter stimme oder apps mit der man jemandem aufm photo eine glatze verpassen kann.. etc etc.. das ist doch das meiste was getan wird sinnloser quatsch und dafür brauch man den besten krassesten und teuersten etc etc.. 

wobei ich selber mal mit nen aktuellen nokia mit windows bs rumspielen konnte war nicht schlecht reicht eigentlich für die meisten leute.. das einzige was fehlt sind halt ein paar dutzend bekloppte apps + einige sinnvolle apps dann wärs was für jedermann..  aber leider wie alle sagen: "kein android, mein android ist stärker als dein windows" 

aber auch egal ich hab selber ein android handy und bin begeistert von all den kleinkram.. da gibts echt paar gute outdoor apps 

wie auch immer nokia hat sich selbst geschrottet.. und ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das es an irgendwelchen megaschlauen typen aus der obersten reihe kam die zu arrogant waren um ihr eigenes os aufzugeben, warum hat nokia nur mit aller gewalt versucht alles andere als android zu benutzen die müssen das os wirklich hassen 

na ja es ist ja auch eine leistung etwas kaputt machen zu können zum glück haben sie nicht andere sondern nur sich selbst kaputt gemacht, mir tun nur die armen mitarbeiter die dann keinen job mehr haben werden leid.. die da oben haben eh ausgesorgt da kann man ruhig den kompletten laden untergehen lassen..


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. April 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Wundert mich kein bisschen, wenn die sich von MS infiltrieren lassen.

BTW: Haben die nicht in ihrer Werbekampagne geworben, dass das Lumia 900 kein Betatest ist? Hut ab, selten konnte man sich mit einem Softwarebug dermaßen blamieren


----------



## Citynomad (11. April 2012)

Was WP das Genick gebrochen hat und damit auch Nokia nicht retten konnte, ist der fehlende direkte Outlook Sync / Microsoft Exchange bzw. der umständiche Zwang zu nem Windows Live Konto. Man hätte halt nicht alles von Windows 6.x verwerfen sollen. Ich hoffe für MS inständig, dass sie das mit WP8 bereinigen, ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für ein ansonsten gutes Smartphon BS und ebenfalls für Nokia.

Wenigstens wird beim nächsten WP die Hardware nicht mehr so einheitlich sein müssen. Displayauflösung ist schon auch ein Verkaufsargument.


----------



## Westcoast (11. April 2012)

Nokia hätte nicht aus deutschland weg gehen dürfen, die haben soviele leute entlassen um kosten zu sapren und ohne die ganzen fachleute leidet die qualität am produkt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. April 2012)

Ich sehe das Problem weniger an den fehlenden deutsch Fachleuten, sondern wie Citynomad am Betriebsystem.

Wäre WP7 eine reine UI für Windows Mobile/Windows CE mit Abwärtskompatibilität und selben Features (vielleicht etwas mehr versteckt, um DAU-kompatibel zu werden), wäre das OS ein echter Kracher geworden. Aber das, was MS am Anfang geliefert hat, sah aus wie die Alphaversion einer Konzeptstudie (immerhin mit Potenzial), die selbst iOS 1.0 unterlegen war.

Edit: Ich sehe für Nokia eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit: Diesen MS Agenten Elop feuern, Meego/Tizen OS und Smartphones weiterentwickeln und groß mit Androidkompatibilität vermarkten. Denn damit gewinnen sie die Nerds (wegen vollständigem Linux), die DAUs (ich mag Google nicht!) und die Geschäftskunden (Bessere Integration in bestehende Systeme).


----------



## Citynomad (11. April 2012)

Ich habe einige Selbständige und auch Manager und Systemadministratoren in der Bekanntschaft und Verwandschaft. Die haben damals alle auf Windows Mobile 6.x geschworen (ich übrigens auch) und haben sich wie kleine Jungs auf WP 7 gefreut, da man sich die alten Features mit nem neuen und schnellen UI gewünscht hat. Als WP7 dann vorgestellt wurde, war die Enttäuschung groß, ist ein Teil zu Blackberry gewechselt (wegen der E-Mail Funktionen) und der Rest zu Android.

Wenn man es genau nimmt, war WP 7.x iOS nie unterlegen, nur anders ausgelegt. Bei Speed, direkt integrierten Funktionen und Usability sind sie etwa gleichauf. Einzig die App-Auswahl ist ein Manko bei WP und die Integration von Musik, E-Books und Videos in den Store bei Apple einfach deren Aushängeschild.


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. April 2012)

Ich meine damit eigentlich ein paar essentielle Features, die Windows Mobile sogar ausgezeichnet hat, als wir WM User das iPhone noch als schlechten Witz verstanden haben 

Also solche Dinge wie Copy&Paste und Multitasking, früher war der gigantische Funktionsumfang von Windows Mobile DAS Verkaufsargument, weswegen man die Trägheit, die schlechte Bedienung und die Komplexität gerne in Kauf nahm (weswegen ich mir Anfang 2009 eben kein T-Mobile G1 sondern das HTC Touch Diamond gekauft habe). Das alles musste MS mit WP7.5 nachholen, aber ich würde sagen, dass es langsam zu spät ist.

Das ganze Konzept wurde über Bord geworfen. Nur leider kam WP7 viel zu spät und die Nischen, für die es gedacht ist, sind leider schon voll. Für die einfachen User gibts iOS und Android, für die Nerds gibts Android, für Businesskunden gibts Android und Blackberry (jetzt nur noch Android) und die ehemaligen User von WM sind, wie du es richtig sagst, alle zu Android abgewandert. Die Androiduser werden nicht abwandern, denn sie sind zufrieden und der für WP7 wichtige DAU Anteil will sich nicht noch mal umgewöhnen. Das gilt auch für iOS.

Deshalb ist WP7 für mich eine Totgeburt. Es kam zu spät und hat die ehemalige Userbase vergrault. Das einzige was dafür spricht ist der relativ günstige Preis für WP7 Smartphones. Vielleicht bessert sich die Lage noch, wenn die nächste Xbox ebenfalls Windows CE bzw. ein stark modifiziertes WP7 verwendet, sodass WP7 Smartphones eine Konkurrenz zur PS Vita darstellen.


----------



## Citynomad (11. April 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, werden WP8, WoA und Windows 8 alle den selben Kernel verwenden. Potenzial steckt also im kommenden WP. Der Copy/Paste- und Multitasking-Fail zum Start von WP 7 war aber wie du geschrieben hast einfach unverzeihlich, vor allem mit dem fehlenden Outlook Exchange.

PS: Habe mir damals das Diamond 2 (mit WM 6.5) statt eines Androiden gekauft. Auf knapp 700MHz getaktet läuft es auch etwa so flüssig wie die Androiden damaliger Zeit. Das damalige Sense UI war ein Segen und so wie ein neues WP vielleicht am besten hätte sein sollen, nur performanter.

PPS: Wir haben das iPhone damals nicht für nen schlechten Witz gehalten, nur für Spielzeug dem essenzielle Features fehlen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. April 2012)

Ich habs ja immer gesagt NOKia = NOT OK 

Wundern tuts mich nicht ---> Smartphonetrend verschlafen und dann noch einen Klotz ala NSN am Fuß, der erst letztes Jahr wieder eine Finanzspritze über 500 Millionen waren es glaub ich gebraucht hat.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## KonterSchock (12. April 2012)

komisch hier steht was anderes 
Nokia gibt Gewinnwarnung heraus - ComputerBase


----------



## Cook2211 (12. April 2012)

Also ich persönlich glaube, dass den meisten Smartphone Kunden das OS letztlich egal ist. Das worüber ihr hier diskutiert, Android vs. MP, spielt für die meisten keine Rolle. Viele sind halt einfach nicht so sehr an der eigentlichen Technik interessiert. Einige hier scheinen wieder von einem Hardware-Forum auf den Rest der Welt zu schließen, was aber quatsch ist. So lassen sich technisch Uninteressierte möglicherweise sogar eher von WP überzeugen, da sie ja schließlich Win auch auf ihrem Heimrechner haben.
Der einzige Fehler den Nokia gemacht hat, ist den Touchscreen-Smartphone-Boom zu verpennen. In diesem Segment spielen halt aktuell andere die erste Geige. Das Nokia auf WP setzt, hat damit aber weniger zu tun.


----------



## Singler (12. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Andriod ist auch nicht wirklich gut imho ist die Wahl des Smartphone BS die Wahl aus 3 Qualen.
> iOS: Recht viele Einschräkungen und keine Geräteauswahl
> Andriod: Keine/Kaum Updates und wenn Monate nach der Veröffebntlichung
> Windows Phone 7: Auch viele Einschränkungen und auch weniger Apps als die anderen



iOS: Keine Geräteauswahl ist aber im Vergleich zu Android ein Vorteil... oder willst du von X ein Gerät kaufen und dann später lesen, das Anbieter X für dein Handy - im Gegensatz zu den anderen - KEIN Update mehr liefern wird?

Bei Android vergisst du zudem die Viren- und verstärkte Abzocke-App-Seuche

Und WP7 hat innerhalb weniger Monate bereits 80k an Apps. Im Mai werden die 100k wohl geknackt. Soooo schlecht ist das nicht, bedenkt man das Alter des OS.



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich kann die Mitarbeiter verstehen, die sich anfangs gar weigern wollten mit Windows OS zu arbeiten.



Quelle?



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Als gebürtiger Bochumer lese ich ich diese Nachricht mit einer gewissen Schadenfreude.


 Bin zwar Berliner, aber aus genau deshalb -also das, was du ohne Worte ansprichst - kaufe ich kein Nokia mehr. Und wer jetzt nicht weiß, wovon wir hier reden: Artikel 1 und zum Hohn noch Artikel 2.


----------



## Anchorage (12. April 2012)

Also ich hatte früher immer Nokia habe ich damals auch jedem Empfohlen.
Jetzt habe ich ein LG Optimus Black. 
Nokia Smartphone würde ich mir nur mit Android kaufen.


----------



## kingkoolkris (12. April 2012)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Als gebürtiger Bochumer lese ich ich diese Nachricht mit einer gewissen Schadenfreude.


 
noch einer


----------



## Kubiac (12. April 2012)

Alle die hier gepostet haben sind befangen. 
Neutral Betrachtet gibt es keinen Grund kein Nokia zu kaufen.
Die neuen Smartphones sind sehr gut verarbeitet, haben im vergleich zu den HTC und Samsung Geräten hochwertigere Komponenten verbaut und sehen erfrischend anders aus, als der ganze Android Einheitsbrei. 

Ich habe zu Hause ein N8, das noch immer die besten Fotos knipst, eine lange Akkulaufzeit hat, sehr gut verarbeitet ist. Das neue Nokia Belle verrichtet seine Arbeit sehr gut.
Dann fährt hier noch ein Nokia 701 herum, das mit dem jetzt erschienenen Update mit 1,3 Ghz arbeitet und noch flüssiger als das N8 arbeitet.
Mein Bruder hatt ein Lumia 800 das optisch und haptisch richtig gut ist. Das Windows OS ist änlich restriktiv wie iOS aber läst sich sehr gut bedienen.
Bei Apple sind die restriktionen cool und niemand stört es. 
Doch wir haben nicht nur Nokia Geräte.
Ein Samsung SII und ein HTC haben wir auch noch zu Hause. Beide mit Android. Beide haben sie riesige Displays und starke (Dual)-CPUs. Mit denen kann man wunderbar surfen. Laggen aber ab und an genauso wie das Symbian auf dem betagten N8.

Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt kein perfektes Handy. Jedes hat seine Stärken und Schwächen.
Nur weil Nokia drauf steht, heißt es nicht gleich dass das Gerät schlecht ist.
Im Gegenteil, von den ganzen Geräten oben genannten Geräten haben die Nokias den besten Empfang und die beste Sprachqualität.
Die ganzen App Stores sind sowieso nur abzocke. Diese Millionen Apps braucht sowieso kein Mensch. Man kauft und installiert mehrere Apps nutzt sie eine Zeit lang und anschließend wird es vergessen und nicht mehr verwendet.


----------



## John Preston (12. April 2012)

Schade das se Symbian Belle aufgeben, ist das beste OS überhaupt. Sehr schnell, braucht wenig Energie (akku hält lange), keine Datensammlung im Hintergrund, Offen, Man kann vieles Einstellen, Einfach Personaliesierbar, keine Einschränkungen, Daten per Bluetooth, Apps kann man selber signieren.



Das neue Nokia 808 wird der oberhammer und wird vermutlich mein letztes Smartphone werden, weil ich weder Android noch iOS noch WP 7 will. 

PS: feuert endlich Elop, er hat die Firma von 40% Symbian Smartphones weltweit auf 10% Smartphone heruntergewirtschaftet, nur weil er Symbian für tot erklärte und sein WP 7 haben wollte. Was für ein Idiot.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. April 2012)

Ich finde das Nokia mitunter noch die beste Verarbeitung der Handy's hat. Das Symbian auf einem E7 oder N8 hat mich überhaupt gar nicht gestört. Für Power-User und App-Fetischisten ist es vielleicht altbacken oder sonste was, aber für Cusual-User ist es vollkommen ausreichend, auch die App-Auswahl. 
Das N9 mit MeeGo ist auch ein super Gerät und wie das Design und Handling ist es genauso super wie Lumia 800/900 und gerade das WP7 empfinde ich persönlich als super, aber es ist alles Geschmackssache und vorallem Gerede. Jedes der Systeme hat Macken und jedes der Handy hat irgendwelche subjektiven Macken bzw. Vorzüge, da aber die breite Masse dem Gerede nach geht ohne vorher zu probieren und merken würden, das sogar theoretisch ein Symbian reichen würde für ihre Ansprüche. Natürlich MUSS man sich nicht mit weniger zufrieden geben und ich will auch nicht irgendwas schön reden, jedoch kann man nicht sagen, das Nokia schlechte Handys macht bzw. schlechte OS benutzt, sondern das eine Mehrheitsbewegung ist und Nokia da etwas dagegen schwimmt, aber wie sagt man so schön:"Nur wer gegen den Strom schwimmt kriegt Muckis!"


----------



## Iceananas (12. April 2012)

Ich stimme den ehemaligen WM6 Nutzern zu, ich war auch auf WP7 gespannt und bin nach der Vorstellung spontan zu Android übergelaufen. Sie wollten in Richtung iOS gehen und da war der Markt aber schon klar aufgeteilt.

Das einzige, was ich an Nokia interessant fand war Meego, und das haben sie natürlich geschickt abgesetzt  das N900 ist ein Hammergerät, gibts aber nicht frei zu kaufen. Irgendwie wollen die nicht, dass ich ein Handy von denen kaufe


----------



## Freakless08 (12. April 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> komisch hier steht was anderes
> Nokia gibt Gewinnwarnung heraus - ComputerBase


Da steht im Text das sie Verluste gemacht haben und nichts mit Gewinn (und auch nicht wann sie wieder mit Gewinnen rechnen können). Lese dir am besten nochmal die News durch die du verlinkt hast (nicht nur auf die Überschrift schauen - denn die Überschrift ist falsch).



			
				Computerbase - Link von KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einnahmen der „Devices & Services“-Sparte beziffert Nokia mit voraussichtlich 4,2 Milliarden Euro. Gegenüber dem ersten Quartal 2011 mit knapp 7,1 Milliarden wäre dies ein deutlicher Rückgang um gut 40 Prozent.


----------



## KonterSchock (12. April 2012)

MS und Nokia arbeiten zusammen , Microsoft und Nokia starten Millionen-Programm für App-Entwickler - Windows Phone 7 - derStandard.at Nokia wird lauf der zeit größer und größer , von abgesehn sind die geräte sehr hochwertig das muss man mal hier zugeben.


----------



## Locuza (12. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich glaube, dass den meisten Smartphone Kunden das OS letztlich egal ist. Das worüber ihr hier diskutiert, Android vs. MP, spielt für die meisten keine Rolle. Viele sind halt einfach nicht so sehr an der eigentlichen Technik interessiert. Einige hier scheinen wieder von einem Hardware-Forum auf den Rest der Welt zu schließen, was aber quatsch ist. So lassen sich technisch Uninteressierte möglicherweise sogar eher von WP überzeugen, da sie ja schließlich Win auch auf ihrem Heimrechner haben.
> Der einzige Fehler den Nokia gemacht hat, ist den Touchscreen-Smartphone-Boom zu verpennen. In diesem Segment spielen halt aktuell andere die erste Geige. Das Nokia auf WP setzt, hat damit aber weniger zu tun.


Das würde ich nicht wirklich behaupten wollen. Laut meinen Bekannten wirkt Windows Phone absolut hässlich und befremdlich mit ihren Kacheln. 
Ich finde es ja auch absolut steril und hässlich. Die Bedienung geht dafür aber wunderbar flott und auch die Ruckler die ich selbst auf starken Android Geräten bemerkt habe, waren niemals auffindbar, aber dennoch würde ich mir lieber paar Lags antun, als mir das hässliche Kind an zu schauen. 
LG und andere hatten ja anfangs Win7 Phones im Angebot und jetzt Nokia. So ein wirklicher Schrei war irgendwie gar kein Handy davon, wobei an Werbung und Zeitungen hat es nicht gemangelt. 



Singler schrieb:


> Quelle?


Konnte ich jetzt leider nicht finden, jedenfalls hat es vielleicht noch jemand anderes in Erinnerung das sich Nokias Besatzung moralisch eher schwer zu Windows überreden gelassen hat und auch die Aktionäre anfangs eine große Protestaktion starten wollten.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. April 2012)

Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich nicht wirklich behaupten wollen. Laut meinen Bekannten wirkt Windows Phone absolut hässlich und befremdlich mit ihren Kacheln.
> Ich finde es ja auch absolut steril und hässlich. Die Bedienung geht dafür aber wunderbar flott und auch die Ruckler die ich selbst auf starken Android Geräten bemerkt habe, waren niemals auffindbar, aber dennoch würde ich mir lieber paar Lags antun, als mir das hässliche Kind an zu schauen.
> LG und andere hatten ja anfangs Win7 Phones im Angebot und jetzt Nokia. So ein wirklicher Schrei war irgendwie gar kein Handy davon, wobei an Werbung und Zeitungen hat es nicht gemangelt.



Nur sind weder du, noch dein Bekannter stellvertretend für die Allgemeinheit.
Nur weil etwas für dich und deinen Bekannten hässlich ist, muss das nicht auch für andere gelten.
Beispielsweise sind ein Großteil meiner Freunde und Bekannten zufriedene iPhone User. Daraus kann ich auch nicht schliessen, dass ein Großteil aller Smartphone User weltweit auf iPhones steht 

Was ich sagen wollte war folgendes: Viele interessierte Smartphone Käufer gehen zum MM oder in einen Handy-Laden und schauen sich Smartphones an. Wenn das Design des Phones gefällt und ihnen die Bedienung des OS zusagt, dann nehmen sie das Phone, egal ob das OS Android oder iOS oder Windows Phone heißt. Viele denken einfach nicht in diesen Schubladen, was das OS angeht. Viel interessanter ist da oftmals eher der Hersteller des Phones. Und da sind aktuell halt beispielsweise eher Apple und Samsung angesagt, aber eben nicht Nokia.


----------



## Koyote (12. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Andriod ist auch nicht wirklich gut imho ist die Wahl des Smartphone BS die Wahl aus 3 Qualen.
> iOS: Recht viele Einschräkungen und keine Geräteauswahl
> Andriod: Keine/Kaum Updates und wenn Monate nach der Veröffebntlichung
> Windows Phone 7: Auch viele Einschränkungen und auch weniger Apps als die anderen
> ...


 Android kann man aber verdammt geil anpassen, wenn man das nötige Wissen hat/ Freunde die es können


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. April 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Koennen ja froh sein, das es so gekommen ist.
> Stell mir gerade vor, das unsere Regierung noch auf die Idee kommen koennte, so einen Betrieb mit Staatsmittel unter die Arme zu greifen
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gibts aber nicht, ausser du hast viel Geld.

Ist halt Ware ab der Stange, die machen dass Geld mit der Menge. Wenn man da jedem sein zugeschnittenes Handy produzieren müsste, würdest du wohl das 50x Fache vom Preis zahlen.

Ausserdem ist es Sinnfrei, die haben ja alle Funktionen, ob du die nutzt kann ja egal sein, deswegen muss die Funktion ja nicht gleich "eliminiert" werden. Und Handy's mit z.b eben Android kann man mit App's füttern. Nicht so wie bei Nokia wo alle Funktionen wie ein Fels in der Brandung festgelegt sind. Deshalb will es ja auch niemand 

Weiterleitungshinweis LOL


----------



## Verminaard (12. April 2012)

Es gibt aber keine App fuer lange Akkulaufzeit.
Es gibt keine App fuer Robustheit.
Es gibt keine App fuer hervorragende Verarbeitungsqualitaet.

Das man viel mit Software verwirklichen kann, ist mir klar.
Ich habe halt andere Anforderungen an ein Mobiltelefon als viele andere.
Ich telefoniere, telefoniere, mhh telefoniere und telefoniere.
Ab und an im Auto > Bluetooth wichtig.
Ganz selten, so alle 3 Monate oder mehr, schreib ich eine SMS, empfange aber oefters welche.
Und wenn ich mal ne laengere Sitzung am stillen Oertchen habe, und keine andere Beschaeftigung in Reichweite ist, daddel ich Solitaer.
Das ist mein Anwenundgsprofil.
Das Problem, selbst mein abgenutztes, in die Jahre gekommenes Telefon kann viel mehr. Fuer mich unnoetig viel mehr, kostet halt Akkulaufzeit und gibt sonstige Kompromisse.

Und die ganzen Handys heute. Egal welches Betriebssystem die haben, Touchscreen und viele viele Apps. Das ist das, was wohl heute zaehlt. Und (fast) jeder Hersteller hat nicht nur eins, sonderen viele dieser Handys im Portfolio. 
Und der Rest. Von irgendwelchen Herstellern die ich nicht kenne, wo ich nichts ueber deren Qualitaet, Support, Verfuebarkeit kenne.


----------



## tripod (12. April 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bin zwar Berliner, aber aus genau deshalb -also das, was du ohne Worte ansprichst - kaufe ich kein Nokia mehr. Und wer jetzt nicht weiß, wovon wir hier reden: Artikel 1 und zum Hohn noch Artikel 2.


 
das war auch für mich damals der grund kein nokia mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. April 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine App fuer lange Akkulaufzeit.
> Es gibt keine App fuer Robustheit.
> Es gibt keine App fuer hervorragende Verarbeitungsqualitaet.
> 
> ...


 
Ja für das gibt es aber so 10-50 Euro Handys mit viel Akkulaufzeit und auch nicht so vielen Funktionen. Nur damit kann man nicht das grosse Geschäft machen. Kauft ja dann keiner für 600 Euro oder mehr.
Wer Geld mit Handy's machen will muss mit der Konkurrenz mitmachen. Da gibt es keinen Ausweg! Mit den Jungen wird ja die Kohle gemacht, die wollen ein schickes Handy und viele Apps um sich die langeweile bei der Arbeit, Schule oder im Zug zu vertreiben. Oder dann ein Ipad.. gibt ja auch nichts vergleichbares von Nokia. Mit dem Lumia 900 wäre ja was interessantes rausgekommen. Nur blöde wenn dann die Software abkackt..


----------



## Berserkervmax (13. April 2012)

Wer in Deutschland Subventionen einstreicht um dann doch Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland zu vernichten, um woanderes dann billiger zu Produzieren aber eben nicht besser, bekommt auch  die Quittung dafür...

Selber Schuld !


----------



## Verminaard (13. April 2012)

Der Naechste...
Sehr schoenes schwarz/weiß Denken. Natuerlich ist uns nur in Erinnerung geblieben wie es uns die Medien verkauft haben.
Wieso spricht eigentlich Niemand ueber die Zeit, als Nokia in Bochum vielen Leuten Arbeitsplaetze gegeben hat?
Wieso spricht Niemand darueber das Nokia noch immer in Deutschland Standorte hat und dort Arbeitsplaetze bereitstellt?
Wieviele arbeiten in Deutschland fuer Samsung/LG/Motorola/Sony/Apple?
Wieviele von diesen Betrieben sind in Deutschland weil es da Subventionen gibt?

Jedes mal das Gleiche.
Apple ist nur Geldgeil und verklagt alle.
Samsung ist ja so toll, aber bescheisst die Leute.
Nokia ist sowieso boese, weil die in Deutschland nur Arbeitsplaetze vernichten. Wahrscheinlich sind die auch fuer die hohe Arbeitslosigkeit verantwortlich.

Aber ueber den Tellerrand schaut keiner. Mal versuchen zu verstehen was da wirklich und warum so passiert ist.
Wer da aller mitgespielt hat, wie die Politik die Finger im Spiel gehabt hat.

Selber denken ist halt nicht Jedermanns Sache, und Sonntags gehts schoen in die Kirche. Da wird einem weiter was vorgekaut.... maehhhhh

@Darkfleet, ich denke wenn man diese Teile etwas hochwertiger produziert, mit aktueller Technik ausgestattet und kein allzuabschreckendes Design waehlt, kann man durchaus mehr als 50-100€ verlangen. Ich waer bereit dafuer auch einen vernuenftigen Preis zu zahlen. Najo ich bin generell bereit fuer Qualitaet einen angemessenen Preis zu loehnen, das ist leider in unserer Gesellschaft heute auch etwas anders.
Anscheinend lassen sich aber die Konsumenten von vielen (unnoetigen) Features die eh nie benutzt werden lieber blenden.
Kenne da genug in meinem Umfeld. Schwiegervater z.b. seit Neuestem ein Streichelhandy, aber kann kaum damit die Grundfunktionen bedienen. Aber so Smartphones sind ja toll, die Freunde haben ja auch soetwas.

Einzig mein Chef hat ein Downgrade durchgemacht, da er so sehr angepisst war, von der Unzuverlaessigkeit seines tollen Smartphones.


----------



## Maurius (13. April 2012)

Wundert mich nicht das die in den roten Zahen stecken. Ich suche auch ein neues Handy und habe viel rumgesucht, aber Nokia hat für mich leider nix. Und dieses Lumia, naja ich weiß ja nicht! Werde warscheinlich bei Sony Erricson Arc S zuschlagen. Und so ein Apfel scheiß kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Mal sehen ob von Nokia in der nächsten Zeit noch was kommt, oder ob sie im Nirvana verschwinden..... RUF MICH AN!


----------



## Locuza (14. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nur sind weder du, noch dein Bekannter stellvertretend für die Allgemeinheit.
> Nur weil etwas für dich und deinen Bekannten hässlich ist, muss das nicht auch für andere gelten.
> Beispielsweise sind ein Großteil meiner Freunde und Bekannten zufriedene iPhone User. Daraus kann ich auch nicht schliessen, dass ein Großteil aller Smartphone User weltweit auf iPhones steht
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte war folgendes: Viele interessierte Smartphone Käufer gehen zum MM oder in einen Handy-Laden und schauen sich Smartphones an. Wenn das Design des Phones gefällt und ihnen die Bedienung des OS zusagt, dann nehmen sie das Phone, egal ob das OS Android oder iOS oder Windows Phone heißt. Viele denken einfach nicht in diesen Schubladen, was das OS angeht. Viel interessanter ist da oftmals eher der Hersteller des Phones. Und da sind aktuell halt beispielsweise eher Apple und Samsung angesagt, aber eben nicht Nokia.


 Natürlich sollte man eher selten sich selber und seine Bekannten auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen. Ich würde mich niemals auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen, meine Bekannten aber schon, weil diese einfach die typische Käuferschicht darstellen, ich habe keine Ahnung von XYZ und kaufe was mir gefällt, hipp oder sonst was ist. 
HTC hat sich ja auch ordentlich mausern können und auch das Nokia findet bei einigen Frauen gefallen, weil es zur Tasche passt , aber kaufen tun sie es dann eher ungern, weil sie das mit den Kacheln abschreckt, da es einfach nicht schön genug ist, an Farben fehlt, die Bedienung weniger gewohnt ist. 

Aber die Allgemeinheit kauft scheinbar eben nicht gerne Windows-Handys. Dafür wird es vielerlei Gründe geben müssen, meine Bekannten und mich habe ich deswegen rein geworfen um einige Argumente von einem Kreis gegen WPhone ein zu bringen. 
Wir hatten ja schon ein Samsung Omnia, ein LG Optimus, HTC Titan, Nokia Lumia und paar andere. 

Was hindert jetzt Windows Phone daran im konkretten Marktanteile zu gewinnen? Zu Spät? Zu befremdlich? Keine richtigen Hippstars ? 
Die Marktanteile sahen vor Nokia ja richtig düster aus. Der Start gelang mit 7% Marktanteil und sank bis zum Ende von 2011 auf beinahe 1%.
Ich hoffe auch das bleibt auch weiterhin so bestehen und setzt sich mit Windows 8 fort. Ich wünsche mir wenigstens andere Design-Richtlinien.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (17. April 2012)

ich werf hier einfach mal was rein...

wie viele leute einfach nicht wissen... hat der kleine Apfel das Mobiltelefonieren Revolutioniert... das haben viele nicht bemerkt zwecks unwissen...
sein es ein Samsung oder die Sonys auch die Neuen Nokias oder Blackberrys...ohne diese Technik würden die Handy sicher nicht so toll zu bedienen sein wie heute... sie haben alle eins Gemeinsam... 

apple hat die touch displays erfunden und auf dem Markt gebracht...viele User sollten froh sein das es so einfach geworden ist ein handy zu bedienen... 
mir jedenfalls erleichtert es oft im altag die bediehnung eines Handys mit so viel funktionen....


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. April 2012)

Das stimmt nicht ganz.

Was Touch Displays angeht: Ich habe vor kurzem ein 2 HP Jornada Handheld PCs ersteigert. Jahrgang 1998 und 2000. Beide haben Touchscreens. Es gibt natürlich auch deutlich ältere: The H.P. Touch Computer (1983) - YouTube
HTC hatte eine frühe Version der TouchFLO Oberfläche inkl. kinetisches Scrolling schon beispielweise im HTC Kaiser drin, was zeitgleich mit dem iPhone 1 herauskam.
Was den Rest angeht solltest du dir das LG Prada ansehen 

Apple hat beim iPhone vorhandene gute Ideen für den Endkunden schmackhaft gemacht. Das wäre auch nicht das erste mal. PDAs, GUIs...

Apple hat lediglich dafür gesorgt, dass alle Hersteller auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen sind. Nur Nokia hats verpennt. Und jetzt lässt Elop sie den Bach runtergehen, damit MS nen hauseigenen Hersteller kaufen kann.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (18. April 2012)

ich hab mich wohl bissle unglücklich ausgedrückt...
natührlich  gabs vorher schon touch displays....

was den LG Prada angeht, der hatte meines erachtens noch ein Stift...(so ein hatte einer aus meiner klasse damals, der aber nicht begeistert war, warum auch immer.)

natührlich habe ich gemeint das apple die handy Welt veränderte als sie das iphone ohne irgendwelche stifte rausbrachte ,zum bedienen...
ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wo andere Hersteller diese Handys mit extra tastatur im gehäuse zum rausschieben rausbrachte...
kann sein das es auch heute noch hersteller gibt sie sowas produzieren, aber ich würde mir das nicht kaufen...

genauso wie diese überdimensionierten Handys die immer grösser werden vom Display her.... irgendwann ,wenns so weiter geht, nimmt jeder so ein handy im Tablet grösse mit....
also sowas....


----------

